# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Floating sensation before falling asleep

## RemoteVicinity

This is a sensation I get sometimes before falling asleep. I'm lying in my bed with my eyes closed, and after lying there for a while I suddenly start to imagine that I'm floating or that my bed starts rotating so that my body is spinning around. It doesn't happen every night, it seems only to happen if I'm somewhat concentrated i.e. not exhausted. It feels incredibly real, and it's actually quite amusing. So it's a bit annoying that I'm not able to do it on command.

Have anyone else had this? Do you know what I'm talking about?

I was thinking that perhaps it could help me become lucid or assist in WILDing. When I get the sensation, I _know_ I'm so close to falling asleep, but of course that knowing is often counter-productive, it makes me get all excited about the possibility of me becoming lucid.

----------


## Robot_Butler

That sounds like  a cool feeling.  What do you think makes it happen?  I get feelings like this when I WILD or when I get into a good trance state.  Sometimes I feel like my body is bending or folding in impossible ways.  Sometimes I feel like my head is expanding out like a balloon.

----------


## Woodstock

That happens to me a lot.

----------


## RemoteVicinity

> That sounds like  a cool feeling.  What do you think makes it happen?  I get feelings like this when I WILD or when I get into a good trance state.  Sometimes I feel like my body is bending or folding in impossible ways.  Sometimes I feel like my head is expanding out like a balloon.



I'm not quite sure what makes it happen, but I can control it to a certain extent by will. It's like sometimes when I'm close to falling asleep, I start getting the sensation first very slightly, and then when I become aware of it, I can sort of "help" making it stronger by e.g. picturing my bed rotating. I've had this many times before, maybe I've always had them, but I always forget it the next day (until now, that is  :smiley: ) It's fun because I know the sensation isn't "real" since nothing is physically affecting my body when it happens, yet it _feels_ just as if it's "real".

Those feelings sound thrilling as well. Do you do anything specifically yourself to get them, or do they just come naturally when you try to WILD?

----------


## dalesterboy

Hi,

first time post here.  I joined the forum specifically to reply to your post.  :smiley: 

I have the exact same thing.

I remember having it as a child, and when very young, I used to sort of play with it.
I would kinda feel it coming on as i was falling asleep, and If I choose to, I could focus on it, and 
it would become stronger.

the floating thing first, then i would start to feel as if my body was spinning.
I could spin on either axis, or both,

around the age of 5 i think, i started to become scared of it.  I was quite a fear filled little one,
and I think I thought my brain was messed up, or that i was crazy or something.

anyway, i started to fight it, and it was quite unpleasant actually.

its a nice feeling, until i try to stop it..

sometimes if i let it go, it feels like my body is twisting at the waist, or contorting.

i also noticed, later in life, if I wanted it to stop, i could, but i would have to basically open my eyes,
sit up, and give myself a minute to get grounded.

sometimes it happens when i try to meditate or getting a massage or something,

When I stop it, by sitting up and opening my eyes, i have noticed, my eyes seem to be in REM state.
so I think what is happening for me, is that part of my brian is actually falling asleep, 
and entering into REM, or just waking.  but if I have something on my mind, that I don't fall completely asleep,
i think I'm kinda half in REM.

anyway, I was really happy to see your post, because thats the first time I have heard anyone have basically the same thing as me,
 :smiley: 

I like how you can describe it as fun, because i really remember feeling it was fun  :smiley: 

thanks again
Dale
 :smiley:

----------

